# Photo Booth Help



## Seer (Feb 25, 2009)

I am new to photography on this scale but I found this site and it gave me some good ideas.
http://www.creativepro.com/article/digital-photography-how-to-building-a-light-tent

Hope this helps


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 27, 2009)

Good info, always looking for a way to make my pictures presentable.


----------

